# My modif XBOX 360 Monster



## jomx3 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Darkleoco (Jun 8, 2012)

This I like


----------



## t_ski (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm not sure what the shot of your finger is holding 

Now that you have that in a monster-sized (comparitively) case, are you going to watercool it?


----------



## jomx3 (Jun 8, 2012)

on my finger is a nano led and yes I still have to put a watercooling


----------



## Luciel (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice, will you be modifying the front to accomodate the xbox leds and have you got a shot of the back to see what uve done with it´s connectors?


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 8, 2012)

This is awesome.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 8, 2012)

It's awesome, but I don't think the Xbox needs to get bigger. 

I've seen some pretty cool ITX builds using an Xbox 360 chassis. Do you still have the old Xbox chassis, because if you don't use it I bet you someone else would love it.


----------



## jomx3 (Jun 8, 2012)

yes I always the old frame


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 8, 2012)

looks really nice finished in White


----------



## jomx3 (Jun 9, 2012)

thank you


----------

